

The Medusa Project - tosh
http://www.slideshare.net/CrossPlatform1/the-medusa-project

======
tosh
Python on the Dart VM

~~~
tosh
Code:
[https://github.com/rahul080327/medusa](https://github.com/rahul080327/medusa)

Talk: [http://in.pycon.org/funnel/2014/130-medusa-a-much-faster-
pyt...](http://in.pycon.org/funnel/2014/130-medusa-a-much-faster-python-
implementation-based-on-the-dart-virtual-machine)

